# Maker4life



## Lane Morrell (Jul 13, 2011)

Ya'll keep Joey in your prayers.  He's having a bout with gallstones and has built up a pretty serious infection.  He's gonna have to have surgery as soon as they get the infection down.  Thanks.  Lane


----------



## Jim P (Jul 13, 2011)

He has my prayers, I know what he is going through I just had mine taken out last thursday.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 13, 2011)

Prayers up for Joey!  Man I'm so sorry.  Get better soon!  He's  a good man!  lord guide the hands and the minds of those caring for him and return him swiftly to good health in the name of Jesus!


----------



## Sam H (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers are up for you Joey...for speedy recovery and comfort during the process !!


----------



## george hancox (Jul 14, 2011)

prayers on the way,hope everything goes well.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 14, 2011)

Any news today?


----------



## Coach K (Jul 14, 2011)

Get well soon!  Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 14, 2011)

Y'all keep praying, Joey's infection is septic according to his prayer page on Facebook. The page also says they have moved him to ICU. Prayers going up for a good guy!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm gonna post a link to the prayer page for Joey, I don't think that he or the family would mind the extra prayers...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/event.php?eid=216578351720487


----------



## Jim P (Jul 14, 2011)

I just visited the site and put in my prayer, it's hard to beleave what can go wrong on a simple o/p surgery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2011)

He`s in our prayers. Keep us posted on his condition.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 14, 2011)

May Joey and his family feel the power of God's healing hands!  Hoping for a successful surgery and quick and complete recovery.


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 14, 2011)

Very sorry to hear that...

We will be prayin for him.  Feel better man.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jul 15, 2011)

Prayers sent...hang in there Joey!


----------



## Sam H (Jul 15, 2011)

southGAlefty said:


> Y'all keep praying, Joey's infection is septic according to his prayer page on Facebook. The page also says they have moved him to ICU. Prayers going up for a good guy!



Just posted a prayer note on facebook...I hate to sound ignorant...But...What does "septic" mean?...all I can imagine is "not good"


----------



## george hancox (Jul 15, 2011)

what is happening is he any better we're still praying


----------



## pine nut (Jul 15, 2011)

Just sent one up!  Joey is a nice guy and I pray for his family as well.

Septic generally means infection and is likely in the blood and or abdomen.  It is serious.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 15, 2011)

Septic could also mean toxic from putrefaction and bacterial infection or its by products.  Keep praying like we we voting again!  This is serious, and he needs our prayers for God's help.  The prayers of a righteous man availeth much.


----------



## george hancox (Jul 16, 2011)

sent a few more up,hope he is doing better.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 16, 2011)

Me too!  Please let us know!


----------



## Sam H (Jul 16, 2011)

george hancox said:


> sent a few more up,hope he is doing better.



Daily prayers for healing and comfort...Remeber "Ask and you shall recieve"...


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 16, 2011)

get well soon, sorry to hear.


----------



## Sam H (Jul 17, 2011)

Special Sunday prayer for you Joey on ths day!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 17, 2011)

Me too!  Master, please just touch his body and he will be healed.  To you be all glory,  honor,and praise in the name of Jesus who died for our sins.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 17, 2011)

Just saw on face book that a friend went by to see Joey, and he is feeling a little better.  He told them that dialysis was rough!  TTT for Joey.  He still I think has to have surgery...Kepp on praying for him. Please!


----------



## Jim P (Jul 17, 2011)

He is still in our prayers


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 18, 2011)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Sam H (Jul 18, 2011)

Prayers are up to have a healing and positive week!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 18, 2011)

Prayers up from me too.  Anybody heard how he's doing?


----------



## george hancox (Jul 18, 2011)

still sending prayers hope he is doing better,when is his surgery going to be or has he had it already.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 18, 2011)

Just looked on the facebook link above and here's the report:

Heather Hester Morrell
Joey had a really rough weekend in ICU. he is still on dialysis. Today the Dr said , to his amazement, Joey's pancreatic levels are back to normal. Thank God.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 18, 2011)

AMEN to that!


----------



## Jim P (Jul 18, 2011)

Great


----------



## george hancox (Jul 18, 2011)

finily some good news.still praying though


----------



## pine nut (Jul 19, 2011)

Still prayung fo Joey!


----------



## Sam H (Jul 19, 2011)

Alright Joey!!!!!!...You hang in there Brother....Alot of guys praying for you


----------



## pine nut (Jul 19, 2011)

This is not too good!  Keep up the prayers, please.

From the facebook Lane posted before:
Heather Hester Morrell
"white cell count back up today- breathing is very shallow
4 hours ago ·"


----------



## pine nut (Jul 19, 2011)

southGAlefty said:


> I'm gonna post a link to the prayer page for Joey, I don't think that he or the family would mind the extra prayers...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/event.php?eid=216578351720487



My bad!  It was the above post.  Thought I would repost in case others did not see it!


----------



## Sam H (Jul 20, 2011)

Praying for a Good Day today Joey!!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks ya'll for all the thoughts and prayers for Joey.  I've been away from a computer for several days.  I talked with his mom yesterday and she says hes pretty weak.  His white blood cell counts are back up again, so we need to all keep praying really hard.  Again, thanks to everyone for their support and prayers.


----------



## george hancox (Jul 20, 2011)

more going up right now !Hang in there Joey we're all behind you.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 20, 2011)

More from here as well.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 20, 2011)

Here to


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is a picture I got from Joey just before lunch.  He says he feels a little better today.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so glad!  Still praying, but it is good to see his V for victory!
Bill


----------



## george hancox (Jul 20, 2011)

dang good sign,but still going to keep sending them up anyway till he's home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

Still got him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sam H (Jul 21, 2011)

Prayers being answered....Lets keep them going!!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya"ll, he's gonna be down for a while.  He says the dr. told him 2011 was finished for him.  He will probably have to be moved from Thomasville, Ga. , to  Tallahassee, Fl. for a month or 2.  Its really serious, but he's gonna be ok.  Again, thanks for all the prayers.  They do work!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep us posted, Lane.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 21, 2011)

Ditto Nic's!  Anything else we can do?  Will keep up the prayers.


----------



## Sam H (Jul 22, 2011)

Just keep the faith Joey...Sorry you're gonna miss 2011...But the birds will be waiting 2012...Remember the sound and thrill of the coveyrise , because you'll be back in action....Prayers for recovery , comfort and patience.....Please keep us posted


----------



## george hancox (Jul 22, 2011)

we'll keep on praying,birds we be flying in jan and feb too.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright ya'll.  I don't have much news, but it's great news for now.  They are going to stop doing dyalisis as of today!!!!!!!  I can't help but believe its because all of the prayers from family and friends.  I'll be the first to say for Joey, and myself, you are all great friends here.  He's not completely out of the water yet, so we all have to keep on praying.  May God bless you all!  Lane


----------



## pine nut (Jul 22, 2011)

Wonderful news!  Thank you for the update Lane.  I will keep up.  He prayed for me and I will for him!  Does this mean he will have surgery soon?  Bill


----------



## Sam H (Jul 23, 2011)

One day at a time...Just remember this....Never give up...Never EVER give up...God never puts more on our plate then we can handle...We might question this sometimes...Be we are humans...Thats why we "keep the Faith"...Daily prayers....I'll say one for you while I'm in the woods spraying hardwoods in my pine stands...God Bless you Joey!!


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 24, 2011)

I hate to be hear that Joey's going to miss the season but its awesome to hear he's doing better! Thanks for the updates Lane!

Adam


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a chance to see Joey yesterday.  He says he's feeling a little better, but sore from laying in a bed for 13 days.  His pancreas is the major concern for the time being.  But, the numbers are getting better every day!  He's still weak, but he's only had ice and water for 2 weeks.  He says to tell you all that he's getting better and he really apprecitates all the prayers! Thanks to all, Lane


----------



## pine nut (Jul 25, 2011)

Lane, we had a guy in our church that had almost exactly what Joey is going through with the pancreas and gall stones it was thought.  He went through the ice and water diet as well.  He is doing great now and did not have to have surgery.  He had what was described as a large cyst on his pancreas, but it went away completely.  Tell him we are still remembering him in prayer, and to hang in, because there is hope!


----------



## Sam H (Jul 26, 2011)

ALRIGHT Joey....Glad to hear you are improving...Also , always good news when you can avoid the knife....Hang in there...We are praying for you daily with positive thoughts!!!


----------



## george hancox (Jul 26, 2011)

tell Joey we will keep praying till he's chaseing dogs threw the bird fields again.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr. Bill, his pancreas is in the shape it's in because of the infection from his gall bladder.  The stones stopped up his bile duct and started releasing poison into his body.  They said his pancreas looked like jello for a few days.  Again, thanks so much for the prayers!  They work.   Lane


----------



## pine nut (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah,  The liver and pancreas are close neighbors and you gotta have both!  Thanks for the up dates, after meeting you both at Ol Relee I think of you both as friends.  Keep us posted please'  Is There an address we can send him a card?


----------



## george hancox (Jul 26, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Yeah,  The liver and pancreas are close neighbors and you gotta have both!  Thanks for the up dates, after meeting you both at Ol Relee I think of you both as friends.  Keep us posted please'  Is There an address we can send him a card?



xx2


----------



## Coach K (Jul 26, 2011)

Good News!  Keep getting well!


----------



## Sam H (Jul 30, 2011)

Still sending prayers....Haven't heard anything in a few days...Anyone know how Joey is doing!!???


----------



## pine nut (Jul 30, 2011)

Nothing new on the facebook listing.  Maybe we'll hear after this weekend.  He's in a hosp in Gainesville Fla I believe.  My friend fom church that has had about the same problem is noow going to have his stones removed.  That is not a fun problem to have  at all!  Yes I'm still praying.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I just got a text from Joey saying the dr. wants to let him go home today.  He has been in Cairo at Grady General for the last 3 or 4 days.  He will have to have surgery to remove his gallbladder in the next few weeks.  This is great news.  Ole boy is tougher than they thought!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 1, 2011)

That is great news for him as well.  Thanks for the news!  Get well Joey.  Thank you Jesus for answering our prayers!


----------



## Jim P (Aug 1, 2011)

That is great news, I'll bet he still does some bird hunting this year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to hear that he is improved.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 1, 2011)

Guess who's back !!!!

Man what a rough three weeks it's been ! First things first , if you're sick and you've been told to take care of it please don't be bull headed and put it off . It only leads to bigger problems , trust me .

Second , you all will never know what the prayers and kind words mean to me . I really don't know if I would have made it through this without all ya'lls help . 

Third , I'll be bird hunting this year !!!! I've still got a ways to go and can't have surgery for two more weeks but I'll be on my feet and possibly even make the dove opener(although my Dr. probably won't be real crazy about me sitting in a field in 100 degree weather for several hours) .


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Aug 1, 2011)

Great news Joey!  Glad to hear it!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 1, 2011)

maker4life said:


> Guess who's back !!!!
> 
> Man what a rough three weeks it's been ! First things first , if you're sick and you've been told to take care of it please don't be bull headed and put it off . It only leads to bigger problems , trust me .
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it man! Good to have you back!

-JJ


----------



## pine nut (Aug 1, 2011)

AMEN!  Joey you had us worried for a bit,  So glad you are back and wish you good healing on through this.  I appreciate the prayers you sent for me too!  Glad your back!
Bill


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad you are back Joey.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 1, 2011)

Fantastic news!!!  

So .... surgery in a couple weeks  .... you just might make kick-off after all.  So glad to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 1, 2011)

Great to hear Joey! When Sept/Oct rolls around, let's shoot some birds!

Adam


----------



## george hancox (Aug 1, 2011)

that's great Joey,I think god is a setter man.He takes care of his bird hunten buddies.Hope the surgery goes well and we'll be praying for that too.


----------



## Sam H (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright Joey....Welcome back....prayer is a powerful thing....and the birds are waiting......Great News


----------



## Jim P (Aug 10, 2011)

Way to go Joey, my little Britt told me you would be alright.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw my friend at church this past Sunday.  The one with the same problem you had Joey.  He had his gall bladder out last week and was in church on Sunday.  He was on water and ice diet in intensive care for six weeks I believe he said, but he is ine now.  I hope yours will go as smoothly as his when you have it done.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 11, 2011)

I hope so Mr. Bill . I meet with my surgeon Monday to find out when exactly we'll do it . Hopefully Tuesday !

I'm doing much better . Finally got all the fluid out of me and it has made a world of difference . Just have to build my strength back up ,it's hard for me to hold out walking around the grocery store so I know that's not going to cut it looking for wild birds .


----------



## pine nut (Aug 11, 2011)

When you get to feeling better after the surgery, that will come back.  You'll do fine. Take it a day at a time and remember you've got a new lease on life!  Glad you are doing better!  

I'm just getting started with rehab and have a long way to go.  Dr. says it will be November before I can walk a couple of miles. 

 My dog is taking up with my wife because she's the one that takes her outside.  I had company over the weekend and had my stepson put out some wings for her (fist time in two months!)  Sadie found them in a flash, but I had to direct her with hand signals to a couple of them.  I whoa her and give a directional signal and "dead bird" and off she goes!  Never before had a dog I could do that with!  Maybe if we can get well enough we could get together and hunt sometime before season's out!


----------



## george hancox (Aug 11, 2011)

hang in there you two,We are still praying for a quick recover for the both of you and there will be a few birds left to shot in feb.That is if Jim P doesn't shot them all.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm Hoping against hope to get to repeat my trip to Nebraska and Kansas this November!  Well it gives me something to hope for anyway!  The first time I hunted pheasant was in Iowa and I was surviving on pain killers OTC though.  I had very bad heel spurs.  I wanted to go real bad, and that hook is set firmly in the corner of my mouth!


----------

